# Broken Luton window on Burstner A530 Active



## 104679 (May 23, 2007)

I live in New Zealand and have a Burstner A530 Active 2003 model. The Luton window was smashed and I am trying to find out how I can source another. My agent seems to be dragging the chain so need some help regarding how I can source a replacement from anywhere?

Looking forward to any assistance. Thankyou.


----------

